# indoor field shoot....



## Dcherriage (Aug 25, 2009)

I am new to the tournament shooting and just curious on a 20 yard field shoot indoors how will it be scored and what I havnt been able to find rules anywhere all I can find is 80 yard shoots and stuff like that. Sorry if the is kinda a broad and maybe dumb question but like I said I am a new guy..... Thanks


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

You may be refering to the Flint Round. It's an NFAA approved round shot on field faces using a 20 yard indoor range. You shoot the 20 and 35 cm faces at distances from 20 feet to 60 feet. 

We just so happen to have one scheduled at our club on this Sunday night. This will be the first time I have ever seen the round in play. 

You can get all the rules on the NFAA home page in rule book.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Dcherriage said:


> I am new to the tournament shooting and just curious on a 20 yard field shoot indoors how will it be scored and what I havnt been able to find rules anywhere all I can find is 80 yard shoots and stuff like that. Sorry if the is kinda a broad and maybe dumb question but like I said I am a new guy..... Thanks


"Field" (as defined by this forum) is a type of archery that is shot outdoors and usually includes 3 games (Field, Hunter, & Animal) - lots of info on these games in the sticky threads at the top of the page.

Indoor games really aren't considered Field archery although during this time of year it's the "only game in town", so that's what we talk about in here.

There are primarily 2 indoor games in the US.

NFAA 5 Spot:
Each "round" consists of 12 "ends" of 5 arrows each for a total of 60 arrows. The target looks like the following and is scored as indicated (X's are counted but if used are only used for tie breakers) There are actually 5 of these faces on a single target. Max score is 300 (60*5) + 60 (X count)









Vegas 3 Spot 
Each round consists of 10 ends of 3 arrows each for a total of 30 arrows. All this talk in this forum of late concerning the LAS Classic tournament will be using the 3 spot target. Max score is 300 (30*10) + 30 (X count). LAS is one of the few tournaments where the X is used for scoring from the beginning - X counts as 11.









HTH


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the flint round is a different beast. if standing at 20yds each end gets boring, the flint round will break up the monotony.

be very aware of setting your sight and checking your marks. it doesnt take much to let one slip past.

it may sound easy enuff shooting less than 20yds, but in all honesty, the brain farts will kill you fast. it's fun and is a bit challenging at times. just remember to check/set your sight.

have fun and enjoy:darkbeer:





Ohio_3Der said:


> You may be refering to the Flint Round. It's an NFAA approved round shot on field faces using a 20 yard indoor range. You shoot the 20 and 35 cm faces at distances from 20 feet to 60 feet.
> 
> We just so happen to have one scheduled at our club on this Sunday night. This will be the first time I have ever seen the round in play.
> 
> You can get all the rules on the NFAA home page in rule book.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey Monkey,

Are you shooting the OAA mail-in Flint Round this weekend anywhere? We're hosting one at our club for the first time. I'm looking forward to trying something new. I will, however, be putting my standard indoor arrows (2712's) away, and sighting in some other arrows in fear of arrow damage. I know you shoot one arrow per spot in the super short stuff, but four arrows into one one spot even at the max distance of 20 yards is too close for comfort for me. ha ha 

The OAA had a good turnout for the first mail-in, the bowhunter round. They had about 50 shooters statewide. Maybe they can keep that momentum up through this flint round then later on through the Vegas round. 

Jeremiah


----------



## Dcherriage (Aug 25, 2009)

What I am refering to is the NFAA 5 Spot. Is there any advice on shooting these tournments besides the obvious of hitting X's


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Fat arrows, low poundage, practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Dcherriage (Aug 25, 2009)

I will be shooting the bowhunter freestyle is there a stabilizer length that is max for that class


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Maxi stab length?

I guess 59.9 feet?


----------



## Dcherriage (Aug 25, 2009)

Darn
Mine was 60ft. The arrow slides right on the stabilizer into the X


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

ha ha 



Whoops, you said BOWHUNTER freestyle. I missed that part. Then it would be 12 inches max.


----------



## Dcherriage (Aug 25, 2009)

where can i see the rules for the bow itself I havnt been able to find anything


----------



## Dcherriage (Aug 25, 2009)

will i be able to use a B-stinger type stabilezer or is that not considered a straight stabilizer


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

http://nfaa-archery.org/about/documents.cfm

Constitution and by-laws.

page 65 for indoor stuff.

You can have v-bars in bhfs. I don't think you'll have any problem with the disk on the stinger either.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

no, and now that you mention it, i didnt quite realize it was this weekend. oh well. there's next year.

whats the matter? afraid of some close contact arrow damage? 

with the minor slump i'm in at the moment, i could shoot 38 series arrows and still not bang em up. no biggie....it's just a temporary issue. with changes in for, come changes in score.

once i get back to a regular paycheck and schedule, i'll be hitting the range hard. i have a personal goal of shooting a 60x game before i turn 45. already got the 450 game goal.

also have to get the club runnin with the field course this year.:darkbeer::dance:




Ohio_3Der said:


> Hey Monkey,
> 
> Are you shooting the OAA mail-in Flint Round this weekend anywhere? We're hosting one at our club for the first time. I'm looking forward to trying something new. I will, however, be putting my standard indoor arrows (2712's) away, and sighting in some other arrows in fear of arrow damage. I know you shoot one arrow per spot in the super short stuff, but four arrows into one one spot even at the max distance of 20 yards is too close for comfort for me. ha ha
> 
> ...


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Whew, good luck on the field course!!! I'm glad ours is 85% done! What a work load!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

our woods are fairly thin with little vine/shrub growth. it's an established grove of trees so grooming the lanes wont be that bad. the only bad part is it doesnt give much 'material' in the seperation of lanes. a lot of the work has already been done. the biggest stuff now is replacing the bales. staking the lanes isnt all that difficult.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

What are you going to use to mark shooting locations? We're going with 8" concrete disks for ours once the weather warms up.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

not sure, but i know they have a good amount of some fiberglass 'paddles'. may come up with an idea to make them a little more 'pull proof' to prevent the 'hardcore' petting zoo crews from ripping em out.

from my quick math, i figure about 20 markers total for the 10 targets. not sure if we have the room to put in 14 targets. one of those gotta walk the property lines thing.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

20? You're obviously not thinking your going to make the field course "tournament ready" for everyone on all three rounds. If you do a 14 target course, set up for animal/hunter/field, and all age groups, you have to set almost a 100 markers!! 

We got a lot of disks to put into the ground this off season!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the international round is made for space limited clubs. perfect for us. only need 1 extra marker after 30yds for the cubs and 2 after 50yds for the youth&cubs.

if the room is available and the club goes for the full 14, then we'll look at the extra. right now, i think it's gonna be the 10 target international course. but....it's still a start of field for the north coast.

when was the last time the OAA had a state International Round Championship?


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

I didn't know you were thinking just an international round, makes a lot of sense if you're strapped for space. 

Have they ever had one? Maybe you could bring it back, and hold a state championship international round? Or would that be the International State Championship? Whatever. ha h


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> when was the last time the OAA had a state International Round Championship?


I have OAA records back through 1971 and see no mention of an International Round.



rock monkey said:


> no, and now that you mention it, i didnt quite realize it was this weekend.


If you're interested, PM me your email address and I'll add you to our mailing list. We're getting ready to move our newsletter to an online format.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ohio_3Der said:


> Fat arrows, low poundage, practice, practice, practice.


What do you need low lbs for? :noidea:

I know more people that shoot the same lbs indoors as they outdoors.....if you can take walking around in the heat for a couple miles over all types of terrain and shoot 120+ arrows.....I think you can handle shooting 55 lbs or more indoors if that's what you shoot outdoors. :wink:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

my district guy has it. i'm sure he'll add it to the list. if he hasnt, i'll give him my permission now.  i just plain forgot about the flint round this weekend even after reading the printed newsletter AND looking at the events for the OAA on the website:doh:.


once we get the go ahead from the club vote, and go thru the foot work and dirt work. the next step will be the push for participation. me, i wouldnt mind applying for host club for the state international round.

there does need to be an awareness push because most will think it's some sort of FITA type event from the 'international' part of the name.



JPE said:


> If you're interested, PM me your email address and I'll add you to our mailing list. We're getting ready to move our newsletter to an online format.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

The trick is timing your release so this target is at it's largest size. :wink:


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> What do you need low lbs for? :noidea:
> 
> I know more people that shoot the same lbs indoors as they outdoors.....if you can take walking around in the heat for a couple miles over all types of terrain and shoot 120+ arrows.....I think you can handle shooting 55 lbs or more indoors if that's what you shoot outdoors. :wink:


Around here, most indoor rookies are coming from the hunting realm with 70lb bows maxed out for optimum speed and killing power and they're not used to flinging 60 arrows in one session. The OP said he's new to tournament shooting. I think it's fair to assume he doesn't have a 55lb target bow set up and to suggest that he may want to shoot less draw weight than he does in the woods.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Monkey won't show up this weekend.. he says cuz of scheduling.. but it's because he's hanging out with the local pro learning on to dump the targets on the ground when your arrows don't pull out nicely.

Good luck Jeremiah and Jeremy on Sunday. We'll be setting up targets tonight and snapping the chalk lines and be ready to go for Sunday.. right after the Jared Allen sacks Romo so hard that he will actually be able to hold the snap for a kick.

Jeremy, I'll have an email to you with everything before I head to Lancaster.. good luck guys.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey Dan, good luck to you too! 

Chalk lines? ha ha, never thought about that. Sounds like we have some work to do. ha ha


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Yeah.. the Loft put some markers along each wall that we measured last year. What we do is just snap chalk lines across them. Quick and easy. Hope to shoot better than last year, but focus is really on Lancaster... so we'll see


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm just shooting this for the fun of it, to support the blossoming OAA, and to introduce some locals (including me) to another archery game. Heck, I'm even borrowing arrows to shoot it, so that tells you how seriously I'm approaching the round, but that being said, I'm still going to show the targets what I'm made of. If they, the targets, don't get the picture, I'm going to start knocking them over. I think after the first one hits the floor, the others left standing should get the idea. 

Later dude, Jeremiah.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Ohio_3Der said:


> I'm just shooting this for the fun of it, to support the blossoming OAA, and to introduce some locals (including me) to another archery game. Heck, I'm even borrowing arrows to shoot it, so that tells you how seriously I'm approaching the round, but that being said, I'm still going to show the targets what I'm made of. If they, the targets, don't get the picture, I'm going to start knocking them over. I think after the first one hits the floor, the others left standing should get the idea.
> 
> Later dude, Jeremiah.




Now you understand how to shoot. Not sure how long you been doing this, but I'm in year 2 and I already learned this secret.. you are waaay behind. hahaha


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

I obviously learned that trick from a master.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

So.... how'd you all shoot?


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Made 55 real good shots for a 279. How about you? 

I really liked the game. It's very interesting, and the 20 cm face can be tough, especially at 45 feet. You get a 35 cm face outside at that range. I think anyone that really likes field would really like this game. I'm looking forward to shooting it again next year. 

How'd you shoot? How many perfect games from your club/shop tonight?


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Just 1 280 score turned in from us. Ended with 51 x's. I think I only missed on of those little ones, but missed the rest on that big target... go figure.

I enjoy it too, it's different, and it is just slightly more than just pulling back and letting go. We had a decent turnout, so hopefully everyone else did as well so we can continue the momentum


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

It really is a pretty fun game. I think that all the field guys who gripe about the outdoor season ending and having to go inside to shoot the 5-spot would really enjoy this game. Not quite as challenging as the outdoor game, but far less monotonous than the other indoor games.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

I agree. Any idea what the turnout was for the other 3 clubs? We had 12, and I think you guys had 7(if I remember right). I would think we should be around 30 or so, which is better than last year, again if I remember right.


Good luck in Lancaster for any of you other folks going.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

r49740 said:


> I agree. Any idea what the turnout was for the other 3 clubs? We had 12, and I think you guys had 7(if I remember right). I would think we should be around 30 or so, which is better than last year, again if I remember right.


Lone Eagle had 7 also. Haven't heard yet from Fostoria or Wayne County. We had 47 total last year. We might come close to that.


----------

